# Steve Jobs Has Died ...



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

zero hedge is saying that "according to apple" steve jobs has now died

if true, RIP brother and god bless

what a great man he was ...


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

RIP Steve Jobs, RIP.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

http://www.apple.com/


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

He fought a very long battle with cancer, at least he's not suffering anymore. 

RIP Mr. Jobs.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

We have just lost one of the world's best visionaries


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I was sad to hear that news...

Also curious to see how that news does or does not affect the share price in the short term.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate how cool guys like Jobs & Lennon die young, yet morons seem to live forever....RIP Stevie


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

He lived every nerds dream to be the idea guy

This photo taken yesterday has been making rounds


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

While he is best know for "Apple", Steve Jobs is also the visionary behind Pixar Animation Studios, the same that gave us timeless animation classics like Cars, Finding Nemo and my personal all time favorite - the Toy Story series.

I fondly recall from my school days, which were during the emerging dotcom days, how we used to compare various tech. CEOs.
The top three comparisons used to be between Steve Jobs, Bill Gates and Larry Ellison.
More than 15 years later, it is interesting to see the different paths that each of these have taken.
As a visionary, I think Steve has trumped them all.

His death is indeed a great loss.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Let's put things in perspective. Jobs made high end toys, and shook up the consumer electronics business. Bill Gates is literally making it his life's work to reduce human misery and save millions of lives. It's a shame he died young, but let's not canonize Steve just yet.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Sure, to each his own.
Henry Ford made it easy for lazy, rich bums to get even less exercise.
Warren Buffet made his wealth by investing in what other people were doing.

I think it is great that Bill & Melinda Gates are giving away so much of their wealth, _after_ they have acquired it in the same business as Steve Jobs and Larry Ellison are in, but Bill Gates aint no saint either.

P.S. I should perhaps add a disclaimer that I don't even own an iPhone and never have, let alone APPL shares.
So Mr. Jobs didn't get one red cent from me.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

*Sad news today: Death of Steve Jobs of Apple*

Just heard on CBC news, that Steve Jobs, 56, co-founder and innovator of Apple Computer, has passed away from cancer. He was in ill health for the last few months and resigned recently as CEO of Apple Inc.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/apple-announces-death-steve-jobs-234628735.html


Steve will certainly be remembered as leaving his mark on the world and in
a good way.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It was nice to see that he lived long enough to see at least one of his dreams come true. Of the computer pioneers that emerged in the 70s, he seems to have outperformed his peers. He certainly showed that it was possible to compete with "closed" systems.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Let's put things in perspective. Jobs made high end toys, and shook up the consumer electronics business. Bill Gates is literally making it his life's work to reduce human misery and save millions of lives. It's a shame he died young, but let's not canonize Steve just yet.


That's great for Bill Gates, I would expect more people who are so rich so young to do the same. I mean why not?

Calling smartphones "high end toys" is very near sighted imo. They will likely change the way we live more than PC's. Many people share a PC, I'd say even more people will have their own smartphone as they become mainstream. I remember people having trouble seeing beyond MS Paint and Word in the early days of PC's. We're still in the very early days of smartphones.

Steve Jobs worked to make electronics better. Bill Gates worked to make money imo, he was more business savvy. "Putting it in perspective" I don't see the point of putting Jobs down. RIP


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Before the iPhones, I wasn't interested in Apple at all but I still found this speech by Steve Jobs interesting. I just watched it again, and at minute 9 he talks about being diagnosed with cancer and how accepting he would die soon changed his outlook on life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

If Jobs were not interested in money, surely he would trade Apple's 100%+ profit margin for greater market share, so more people could bask in the greatness of his inventions. 

As it is, smartphones may change the world. But they will be Android, etc. devices. Apple has no ambition to bring their platform to anyone beyond the richest 250 million on the planet.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

andrewf said:


> If Jobs were not interested in money, surely he would trade Apple's 100%+ profit margin for greater market share, so more people could bask in the greatness of his inventions.


No, that doesn't necessarily compute.
His first duty is towards the shareholders, just like any other public company.
Profits are key there.
On the other hand, isn't it true that his official salary has been $1 for a couple of years now, if not longer?



> As it is, smartphones may change the world. But they will be Android, etc. devices. Apple has no ambition to bring their platform to anyone beyond the richest 250 million on the planet.


No, just a different business model.
Google is in the business of making money just as much - it's just a different revenue model.
All three companies are innovators in their own way, but at the end of the day they have to be profitable and answerable to their respective shareholders.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> 1. That's great for Bill Gates, I would expect more people who are so rich so young to do the same. I mean why not?
> 
> 2. "Putting it in perspective" I don't see the point of putting Jobs down. RIP


1. And some are doing so already, like Mark Zuckerberg, who has donated millions to public schools for example.

2. I agree! Mr. Jobs just died a few hours ago; criticism can follow later, but today is not the time.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> No, that doesn't necessarily compute.
> His first duty is towards the shareholders, just like any other public company.
> Profits are key there.
> On the other hand, isn't it true that his official salary has been $1 for a couple of years now, if not longer?


Yes, that is true. However, Steve was a major shareholder, and (for whatever reason) he was just as interested in profits as Bill Gates was, contrary to what was asserted earlier (in the Gates Bad, Jobs Good meme). He had a fiduciary duty to be interested in the profitability of the company. To take it further, Gates is in the process of giving away his fortune while Jobs eschewed charity.



> No, just a different business model.
> Google is in the business of making money just as much - it's just a different revenue model.
> All three companies are innovators in their own way, but at the end of the day they have to be profitable and answerable to their respective shareholders.


Well, Google (with Samsung and others) is the one that is going to get smartphones in the hands of the teeming masses. Apple will not. Simple as that. I'll admit that Apple probably has the better business model, at least for the near future. But we're talking about who can take credit for the transformative power of a disruptive technology like mobile computing. Apple is in the business of skimming the cream off the top.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> 2. I agree! Mr. Jobs just died a few hours ago; criticism can follow later, but today is not the time.


I don't think I'm being all that harsh. I'm remembering Steve as he was, not as people will reinvent him. He is not Saint Steve, let's all remember.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

"How can you get fired from a company you started? 

But once again, what had appeared to be great misfortune emerged as a blessing in disguise." 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-hungry-stay-foolish/articleshow/10259278.cms


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

More of Jobs' personal wealth actually came from Disney stock rather than Apple. When Pixar (people forget that was his company) was bought by Disney, he bacame Disney's largest individual shareholder. I think his Disney holdings are worth about double his Apple stock. He took a nominal $1 salary when he came back in 1997 (Apple bought his NEXT company for the operating system), and accumulated stock through option grants after that (he had sold off his Apple stock when he left in the mid 80s).

I was in a Mac work environment from 1990, and still own a Mac personally. As someone who watched the near-death muddle Apple was in during the mid-90s before he returned, this is one of those cases where someone actually deserves those bonuses. He had his quirks, and certainly not everything about the Apple model is to my taste, but the type and number of impacts that Jobs had is truly exceptional. I have no idea what private disposition he arranged for his money, but it seems like a quibble to make assumptions about what he could or should have done.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Henry Ford made it easy for lazy, rich bums to get even less exercise.
> Warren Buffet made his wealth by investing in what other people were doing.


Warren Buffet also donates millions to charities. When you are as rich as
WB or Bill G, even if you spend 24hrs a day at a rate that would make
the lotto 649 blush, you can't live long enough to spend it all.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at what he accomplished after he was diagnosed with cancer in 2004....

How many people have so much passion for their work, that they would continue to do it when their future is uncertain and they have more than enough money to retire, not to mention the $1 salary


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Some quotes Zero Hedge took from Steve Job's 2005 Stanford commencement address and an 1985 interview with Playboy magazine



> *Jobs on -not- following the crowd*
> “Your time is limited, so don’t waste it living someone else’s life. Don’t be trapped by dogma– which is living with the results of other people’s thinking. Don’t let the noise of others’ opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.”
> 
> *Jobs on change and politics*
> ...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice sentiments, except the last one. Death is not a Good Thing. We will all die eventually (assuming a finite universe), but I see no harm in delaying that eventuality as much as is possible.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Happened with Michael Jackson, Jack Layton and now Steve Jobs. No one really cared when they were alive, as soon as they died they achieve sainthood.

Steve Jobs was brilliant. He made a lot of people a lot of money. He created a company that could sell Apple water to a drowning Apple fan. When it comes down to it though, he made sleekly designed electronics with wide appeal. He didn't solve world hunger or cure any disease. Not that that detracts any from what he did. Remember him for what he did though, not some polished version of him that never existed.

There was an article, I think in the Globe a while back, that highlighted how Gates, Buffet etc. all donate huge sums to charity, but Jobs does/did not. I'd be really curious to know if he either donated privately or has left a large sum of money behind to various causes.


----------



## jagger (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y-E6sQ9DvI

I know rich people like to give, but does it make a difference? How much they give, and who they give it to; is often very subjective. Mark Zuckerberg gave a 100 million to public schools, I bet most of it is went to teachers unions and administrators. We already spend close to 9-10 grand per student in North America. Not to mention, students in developing countries are besting us in subjects like math and science. Do public schools really need more money?

He might as well give the money to the UAW, then the government doesn't need to bail them out every decade.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Heard a Cancer specialist on the radio this morning. He claims that the particular form of pancreatic cancer that Jobs had was almost always curable with surgery and that Jobs, for whatever reason, elected not to have it and opted for an 'alternative' dietary treatment. This was against the wishes of the board of Apple.

Should make for some interesting post-Jobs discussion.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

jagger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y-E6sQ9DvI
> Mark Zuckerberg gave a 100 million to public schools, I bet most of it is went to teachers unions and administrators.


Instead of guessing, why not do a bit of research. This isn't a secret:

http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/24/te...zuckerberg-on-100-million-education-donation/




steve41 said:


> Heard a Cancer specialist on the radio this morning. He claims that the particular form of pancreatic cancer that Jobs had was almost always curable with surgery and that Jobs, for whatever reason, elected not to have it and opted for an 'alternative' dietary treatment. This was against the wishes of the board of Apple.
> 
> Should make for some interesting post-Jobs discussion.


Sounds like hearsay--any evidence to this effect? My understanding is that on one of his medical leaves he received an organ transplant, which would serve to contradict this story. I also have a hard time believing he would adopt such an unscientific treatment plan (ie, something unproven if not proven to have no effect).


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Sounds like hearsay--any evidence to this effect? My understanding is that on one of his medical leaves he received an organ transplant, which would serve to contradict this story.


I tend to agree.

Mr. Jobs indeed underwent a liver transplant a few years ago, so he wasn't exactly just following a 'diet' for a cure & given his age and that he was a father of 4, I'm sure he tried all that was medically possible to survive. 

The cancer specialist who made that comment must have been referring to the 'pancreatoduodenectomy' surgery as from what I have read, that method seems to be the only 'curative treatment for pancreatic cancer', however, it is a very dangerous procedure as well and maybe not suitable for all patients and/or stages of the disease. Further, pancreatic tumors are almost impossible to remove, so how would this surgeon have known Mr. Jobs' exact condition? Is this specialist trying to promote a book or something? 

"While pancreatic cancer is not one of the most common forms of cancer, *it can be considered one of the most deadly* because it is aggressive, spreads rapidly and thus often not diagnosed until it is in later stages, and *few treatment options exist."*

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/pancreatic_cancer/article_em.htm


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My cousin died of this last year at the age of 50 ,from time he learned he was sick to the day he died was only 67 days!


----------

